# Aciera F3



## crankshafter (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all.
I have a Aciera F3 on hand  Is there any of you that have experience with this mill.
Produced may be in he the 60-70's. its the round style model. from pics. its looking great. comes with tilting table and slotting attachment and the price suits me ;D

Best
CS


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

CS

I have an F1.  What's the collet size on the F3?
Their awesome machines...but tooling is pricey! 

Dave


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi steamer.
The Aciera F3 comes with R8 spindle-taper.
CS


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

OH your kidding me!

GET IT!

Talk about the best of both worlds!  most came with W20 or W25 spindle noses....very expensive collets even used.

Dave


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 19, 2012)

Not used one myself but have used a similar sized universal type mill. If the price is right and it's in good condition it's a no brainer - it's an Aciera ... ;D Lets see some pictures if you get it.

Vic.


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

By all means if its been taken care of and most were it should be a go!  Most were though

They take care of investments like that usually.  This aint no cement mixer ;D

Dave


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 19, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> By all means if its been taken care of and most were it should be a go! Most were though
> 
> They take care of investments like that usually. This aint no cement mixer ;D
> 
> Dave


Dave
Cement mixer, yes I have one of those RF-clone mixers. The noice from it, driving me mad. :big:
I will have a chat with the seller tomorrow.
CS
CS


----------



## Mosey (Feb 19, 2012)

You are a lucky fella if you get the F3. I also have an F1 and feel great everytime I look at it or use it. (all weekend)
Enjoy!

Actually, I just ordered some Grizzly DRO's for it today. And, I figured out how to mount them without compromising the machine with holes.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 19, 2012)

The Aciera is supposedly a copy of the Deckel. I get to use an Alexander from time to time which is also a copy of the Deckel. The blue one at the bottom of this page is like the one I use, very nice machine.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/alexander/index.html

Vic.


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

crankshafter  said:
			
		

> Dave
> Cement mixer, yes I have one of those RF-clone mixers. The noice from it, driving me mad. :big:
> I will have a chat with the seller tomorrow.
> CS
> CS



Actually I envisioned a very well and truly clapped out Bridgeport covered in grinding dust and rust....but substitute the image of your choice....

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

OK Mosey

clearly you've been holding out on me! ;D

Pictures please......the dials are getting hard to read these days


Dave


----------



## ruzzie (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi
I just replaced a digital readout on one of our F3, the new readout displays your polar position as well as your linear position.
We have 3 x F3, 2 x F4 & a F5 in our shop along with half a dozen Deckels. ;D


Paul


----------



## Ned Ludd (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,
For those of you who don't have or cant afford to buy an Aciera, (that's me on both accounts but if the lottery is friendly....), here are a few videos that might make you want one.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-PPh8KFjMM&feature=channel[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFf75JbPgPI&list=WL43F5BB844A5C0A74&index=42&feature=plpp_video[/ame]

Don't worry that they are in French, as anyone on this site should get the gist with no problem.
Ned


----------



## Mosey (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, Dave, I guess you want some pictures, so here are a few quick snapshots. This is not a chipless shop, and I am in the middle of a piece, so it isn't tidy. Please excuse the mess. I will have to take some more next week when I mount the DRO's.
This is Heidi (Swiss miss), and she doesn't like my showing her to all of the rough guys down in the shop.


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mosey!

I'm real interested in how your putting a DRO on Heidi....her sister is in need!

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Feb 19, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Thanks Mosey!
> 
> I'm real interested in how your putting a DRO on Heidi....her sister is in need!
> 
> Dave


The idea is to make a pair of thin double-dovetail brackets that will fit onto the main table dovetail, and support the new scale below the bottom of the table ways. I think it will be easier to see than describe, so be patient. Now you must show your pictures!!!!!


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

If I had to compete with a bid on that machine my time would be about,,,,a nanosecond.

They don't give those away.

I was in the right place at the right time with my F1....and no I'm not selling her! :big:

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> The idea is to make a pair of thin double-dovetail brackets that will fit onto the main table dovetail, and support the new scale below the bottom of the table ways. I think it will be easier to see than describe, so be patient. Now you must show your pictures!!!!!




OK OK


----------



## Mosey (Feb 19, 2012)

and don't forget to show all of those special dividing heads, tables, boring heads, slotting heads, etc., etc.


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

Pictures taken. It takes a while to upload Photobucket.  Patience ;D


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh and your shop is neater! :big:


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

OK lets try this by droid


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

A better description of the F3 can be found here.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/acieraf3/


----------



## Mosey (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice setup, Dave. No wonder your projects are so nice. Of course, the man behind the dials.....


----------



## steamer (Feb 19, 2012)

The talent of this board far exceeds my own.

Dave


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 20, 2012)

hi all.
Here is some pic's of the Aciera F3. The paintjob on it is not that impressing but the mill is OK I think. What do you say guys. The seller sent me two videos and it seams that everything is working OK. have try-ed to upload the videos from my cellphone but no luck. And I'm now convinced that there are not the R8 spindle on it but the W20. No problem at all ;D
One question: Is it doable to make a adapter from W20 to ER25 so I can use the collets I have( just to days brain fart) :big:
Here are some pics.



















Best reg.
CS.


----------



## Holt (Feb 20, 2012)

Left hand mill? ??? First time i have seen a mill with the handles on that side, or haven't i just noticed it?, i have worked, and are working with Deckel mills, they all have the handles in the other side. Very nice mill anyway, i am sure i could get used to it if such a mill came my way ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed about the paint job but it needn't be a deal breaker provided the machine is not broken or badly worn 

Personally I prefer this shade of green:

http://www.maschinensucher.de/ma2/bilderanzeigen-A723391-1-de.html

Vic.


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2012)

Cutting the thread sounds hard, but It's doable.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7692.msg81282#msg81282

I wouldn't let that stop you

Looks like it has the vertical spindle and the shaper head

NICE

Have you looked at the ways...and the table?

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't see much oil in the vertical spindle glass.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2012)

Additionally, if you don't care who's drawbar you use, you can use what ever thread you like on the adapter......3/8-16 whatever.

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Feb 20, 2012)

I would suggest that running condition is a major point to verify, and what ever accessories it comes with are likely all you will ever see, as used bits come along, but they cost more than the machine. I passed up a fully outfitted one of these some years ago at $3000.00 because I didn't have it at the time. Can you say dumb?
Otherwise, send it over and I will check it out for you free for a couple of years.


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all.
Thank's for all the replays.I have not seen the mill in person but some videos of it running both with the vertical head and with the slotter head .The guy who is selling are working as a CNC-operator. Not as new but it will suit me well(I think/hope ;D)Think I will paint it over in the original color. regarding spareparts its not that critical, just hit the road and take a trip to Germany. Just had a phonecall form the guy who is selling the mill.
and after some talk, he told me it's sold................. to ME woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1 th_wav th_wav th_wav for the price(here in Norway) of what a X2 w/ a crappy vice cost. :big:
I will pick it up next weekend I hope.
Best Reg.
A happy 
Crankshafter


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey CS 

Sounds like you got it for a song!

good for you!  I'm very Jelous!

Use it in good health!  Make lots of model engines!

Dave


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 20, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Hey CS
> 
> Sounds like you got it for a song!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosey (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave,
Here is the X Axis DRO. Cheap.
As soon as I have the Y Axis installed, I will make a place to mount the 2 readouts. 
Mosey


----------

